# Uninspired..



## billygroat (May 12, 2014)

Hi Guys

I found a row of 5 abandoned houses on the weekend, only 1 couldnt get into...

They were fully furnished (with the usual stuff) and about 12 months abandoned.

I was totally uninspired and didn't want to take any pictures.

They are not a million miles from me so I could go back but I just wanted to leave.

Has anything like this happened to you before?


----------



## mockingbird (May 12, 2014)

You dont always have to take pictures, remember that and although we do document with pictures, sometimes its good just to leave the camera in the car because some sites may not be as "inspiring" to you and sometimes its just good to feel the atmosphere and the surroundings, I did a place "hobbit house/magical hermitage" and I was really captivated by the structure I hardly took any pictures, but I guess thats a different topic, dont feel all "meh" im sure you will get inspired again, have another look and see if anything catches your eye, but seriously not all of us take photos of places we have been, I sure dont


----------



## Wasted Abandon (May 12, 2014)

We did an abandoned house just before the Fertiliser Site I posted yesterday. The pictures didnt even make it onto Lightroom. Uninspired and actually quite dull. It happens mate.

WA


----------



## LittleOz (May 12, 2014)

Exploring comes in many different flavours. Takes a while to experience different stuff to work out what your marmite is. Chances are your next explore will blow your socks off.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 12, 2014)

You dont always have to take pictures, remember that and although we do document with pictures, sometimes its good just to leave the camera in the car because some sites may not be as "inspiring" to you and sometimes its just good to feel the atmosphere and the surroundings, I did a place "hobbit house/magical hermitage" and I was really captivated by the structure I hardly took any pictures, but I guess thats a different topic, dont feel all "meh" im sure you will get inspired again, have another look and see if anything catches your eye, but seriously not all of us take photos of places we have been, I sure dont [/QUOTE]

Norfolk is probably the only Place you could you leave your camera in the car and it's still there on your return ! I


----------



## chazman (May 12, 2014)

in my work i often get put onto jobs covering various properties and sites.theres been a few that when youve been given the keys,you think great,this looks a top place to look through (health safety red tape hazards etc) only to discover its completely empty and boring. yet other places you seem to find something new each shift.i think im a bit of a big kid getting excited about a new site!


----------



## billygroat (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for your words of wisdom, good to know I'm not alone


----------



## Catmandoo (May 13, 2014)

Don't talk to me about not taking photos.......


----------



## billygroat (May 13, 2014)

Catmandoo said:


> Don't talk to me about not taking photos.......



Ok I don't get it?


----------



## cogito (May 13, 2014)

billygroat said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I found a row of 5 abandoned houses on the weekend, only 1 couldnt get into...
> 
> ...



If I'm honest I've seen so many derelict farm houses, mansions, chateaus, cottages and other types of abode chocked full of possessions all over Europe that I've got totally bored of them. Most the time I find myself somewhere like that nowadays I end up thinking "oh look, another place full of junk."

It's more the architecture and space itself that does it for me now. I want my own experience and interpretation of "place" rather than trying to piece together little bits of physical evidence that tell a story of another persons relationship to somewhere.

It's the same with anything you do in life though, do too much of it and it'll quickly feel very pedestrian. Keep moving and finding/doing new things that excite you.


----------



## Catmandoo (May 13, 2014)

billygroat said:


> Ok I don't get it?



Mockingbird knows what I'm like out of everyone here. lol. 
I'm probably the worst culprit for not taking any photos of places I have seen. Some places are magnificent and are no longer standing...... I do occasionally kick myself for not getting the camera out as it can not be recovered. However, the moment has to be right for me. I appreciate how snap happy people are and all folk here do a fantastic job in documenting places they have visited, whether it be a vast open space to the finest detail of a rusted old bottle top. The moment is relevant to what influences you to do, shoot or cherish the experience for the memory bank. The choice is completely yours. Either way, an applause deserved for getting out there.


----------

